# What do you do for a Living? How many days do you get to snowboard?



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Thought it would be interesting to see what jobs/careers are most conducive to the snowboarding lifestyle and which ones are not. Especially interested in hearing from the older professionals though, of course everyone is welcome to chime in.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I am 27, I run my own business as an automotive broker.

I can snowboard as many days as I like (generally 45-70). I have 12 days in this season.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

When I was a cook/bartender/server/housekeeper living at Big White it was great, the shitty wage more than makes up for being able to ride almost every day. But after 5 years of that I started to feel left behind.
So I became an electrician. Now I'm laid off and can't afford to go. It is my 3rd year in 13 with no pass, last year was my second for the same shitty reason.

I used to get around 100 days living on the hill, around 50 when I was still cooking but not living on the hill, maybe 15 when I got a "career" and had to be a weekend warrior, 3 if I'm lucky being unemployed.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm a residential remodeling and repair contractor. Which means I spend most of my day doing bids, ordering materials and running from site to site making sure my guys have everything they need(and that they are actually working lol). I don't do a whole lot during the winter and make a majority of my money in the spring, summer and fall. I make my own schedule, if I want time off I take it. 

When I started riding I only went 7-10 days a season all at once on vacation. Now that I'm more into it I'm on 5 days so far at my local hill. If I lived closer I'd ride 4-5 days a week, like I do wake in the summer.


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm a Civil/Environmental Engineer. I get between 20-30 days per season now. Last weekend got me day 9.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm a full time student/part time computer salesman but I still manage to get out a fair bit

this friday will be my 12th time out this year.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

I have a tech job, I'm on 2nd shift in a 24/7 shop.
43 counting all the 1/2 days before work.
ETA - I'm 29, & my season started on October 24th (Loveland's opening day)


----------



## Steery (Oct 25, 2010)

I wash dishes in Whistler, I work nights and live really close to the gondolas. Got 29 days since the start of December.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I've got... urr... 15 days out this season I work in retail, you don't want to work retail... and my fam bought my season pass for christmas.


----------



## razzle (Dec 8, 2010)

I run a cattle station in Australia. You don't want to do that. I get 10 days or so every second or third year. 

Just to make this post actually useful to you, I had mates who worked a season at Whistler. They had great jobs in one of the big hotels there as accountants. They got a couple of days every week and most mornings if there was powder. Their boss rode too so they would all go up the mountain for a couple of hours and then just work late if they needed to. They didn't miss much of the good stuff.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

registered nurse in surgery. im 33 and get 20-30 days a year. This year so far I have 16 days. My next trip is 3 days to vail the first week of march and then 7 days the third week. Over summer I will most likely be up on mt hood again for 4-5 days since my son will be at high cascade camp. I could get 3-4 days a week if I lived closer than 1000 miles from snow. I have to fly out to colorado from south texas.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Mechanical engineer. Typically I can go once a week but never more than twice a week (sat + sun).


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Stay at home "dad" and live 2+ hours from the hill. Got 18 days so far, should be able to get 50+. If it's gonna be good, I just yank the boy outta class and force him to come with.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Systems administrator - i say i average 20-30 days a season. its nice having 2 hills within 45 min. i ride 2-3 nights a week and usually get in one trip. this year its 4 days in utah.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Reliability Engineer and I am shooting for 100 days this season. I have 29 so far but I can ride until June or July so it should be doable.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Podiatrist. 27 days so far this winter starting on Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Senior in high school in PA and work for my local snowboard shop 3 days a week. The other 4 days i'm at my local hill. I got 18 days in so far.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I work for a market research firm, started out doing the actual market research but moved to a slightly more tech-y role, now working with the developers/programmers/IT to design, QA and test new applications and then roll them out to the researchers & train them. Pays the bills I guess... It's a regular 9-5 by which I mean I'm usually working later than 5pm but I try to make it a point to get out for night riding at least once a week at our local dirt hills. 

11 days so far.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Just a request, could you also include info about when your season begins?

Been up 11 times. Season started end of November. I'm in I.T. Currently a "programmer analyst V", but I've done most I.T. jobs at one time or another.


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

Mechanical Sales Engineer. I have only been 5 times this year but it's not really my jobs fault. Had family in town for 3 weeks and have been sick as a dog for the last 2 weeks. Plan on going at least 20+ more times. It's dumping right now


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Art Director at an advertising agency (we only do political stuff, only for Democrats). Great for me, because politics usually stops in November (after elections) and then I get about two months off...can you say "mid-week riding?" If only we had snow up here in New England! I've managed about thirty days each of the last two seasons.


----------



## spartanshredder (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm a lawyer specializing in construction contracts... I'm shooting for 40ish days this season... just finished day 10 last Sunday.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm a freelance photographer and part-time ski and snowboard instructor. 46 years old, season started Nov. 7 and I have 39 days so far.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Programmer analyst, back into snowboarding after 10 years + break... Got only 2 days out this season. At least 8 more to go (son has lessons on Sundays). Hoping to do 15+ days...

We got lots of rain on Dec 31 - Jan 1, taking away most of the snow, hasn't snowed since... We can see the grass where we should have 3+ feet of snow at this time of year. SUCKS!!


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Broke ass college student, major- CIS, NetEngineer. i work part time at a precision machine shop. Season started dec 1st and i have gone for 12 days so far. I plan on tripling it by end of season if not quadrupling it.


----------



## tripper (Feb 23, 2008)

College student in Boston. Season started thanksgiving weekend, but then got delayed due to an injury. Restarted after christmas and then got delayed due to a completely different injury (sigh). I am on the snowboard team and we usually go up to New Hampshire every sunday. If your a student a season pass is only $300 for three major new england mountains =)


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I work for a travel company. I think I am 15-20 days in? Usually ride Saturday and Sunday plus nights when I feel like it. I should get 40-50 days in for the season. My local opens early November and closes late May. Aiming for 8 days at Kicking Horse this season. PLace is like disneyland for snowboarders!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Web and Flash design / UI design. Telecommuting doing production work. Season started Nov 24. 9 days so far...8 of them powder.
the good think of contracting like that is that you can work on a weekend...and go ride when it snows.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Pharmaceutical Research, I get about 40 or so days per year. My season started end of november and goes until about april or so. I work a 4/10 schedule so every friday and sunday I'm up there. I also usually save at least half my vacation time for riding and at least a few sick days when things aren't that busy.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

Health Sciences Research Tech. Season started late in November. I think I have about 9 days so far. The mountain I go to is nearly 3 hours away, So I'm pretty much a weekend warrior. I usually only get in one day per weekend. If things are slow, I'll take the day off and spend several hours driving to and from. I have a place to stay about an hour away from the resort. Probably looking at around 20-30 days tops this season...Wish I could get out there more.


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

Medical Lab Technician, I'm still working towards my bachelors so I can apply for med school. Going to school and working part time is rough and takes up the majority of any free time I might have. I get out maybe 15 times a season but if all goes as planned I'll be moving to Denver in the next 2 years.


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

29 year old Civil Engineer, I ride 30+ times a year at Mt Hood Meadows.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow. A flood of responses. this is great. I am afraid to ask but would also be nice to know salaries as well since this is an expensive hobby. You don't have disclose your own , maybe a ballpark for your field or something. 
Also, what do you think the ideal job would be for pursuing the snowboard lifestyle? (besides being a pro or a backcountry guide)

I've heard rumors of Dentists working only a few days a week and still pulling six figures.

Anyways, Keep 'em coming. This is very interesting.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

What I find interesting about this thread are the high numbers of professional/technical people on this forum. Kind of blows apart the stereotype of snowboarders as a bunch of slacker/stoners. Of course, the slacker/stoners may just be too busy getting stoned...

And to the stoner/slackers: No offence guys. You're kind of our PR dept.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm a courier. I make just enough to live on but I make my own schedule. I could ride everyday but I wouldn't make any money. I ride about 3 times a week and my hill is about 30 minutes away. I also do medical studies (human guinea pig) to fund my hobbies. I bought my Buck Ferton with money from testing a cholesterol drug.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Donutz said:


> What I find interesting about this thread are the high numbers of professional/technical people on this forum. Kind of blows apart the stereotype of snowboarders as a bunch of slacker/stoners. Of course, the slacker/stoners may just be too busy getting stoned...
> 
> And to the stoner/slackers: No offence guys. You're kind of our PR dept.


They're off having a "safety meeting" [giggle giggle]!


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

Right now I'm a dishwasher/desert/salad guy for a local restaurant here in town, I only work part-time and when i do work it's from like 5-Closing so I'm free to ride whenever i please. I spent most of my summer working my ass off in construction and saved up enough money to where I hardly need to work and like 75% of the money I make is disposable. It's definitely not a career and I only have a small idea about what I'm going to do come the end of April, whether I choose to stay here over the summer and into next winter or just go home and save up some money for school I'm not sure yet but right now I'm living the dream and every day I go riding I still find it hard to believe I'm doing this. As for how many days I get on snow this year I set a goal for 75+ but am thinking that 100+ is still a possibility, Tomorrow will be day 25 which is about 5 more days than i got last year.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm 27 and a programmer/cat herder. I could easily ride 70+ but I have an awesome girlfriend who does not ride (yet) so I'm looking at around 50 this season.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Donutz said:


> What I find interesting about this thread are the high numbers of professional/technical people on this forum. Kind of blows apart the stereotype of snowboarders as a bunch of slacker/stoners. Of course, the slacker/stoners may just be too busy getting stoned...
> 
> And to the stoner/slackers: No offence guys. You're kind of our PR dept.


I think skiing/winter mountain derivatives have always been more stereotyped as part of the "upper classes" actually. But in the beginning, perhaps some negative stereotyping may have been associated with snowboarders due to various reasons which include: skiiers disliking snowboarders, snowboarding is similar to surfing, skateboard punk culture, and loads of young ppl jumping into the sport.

That being said, I would guess that a lot of people in the "upper classes" do not like to post personal/financial information on the internet so you're missing a lot of those ppl's imput...which would furthur skew the population away from the "stoner/slacker demographic". There has to be many ppl who say take a lot of Swiss / Vail luxurious family trips and such...who don't fall into the "50+ day localer". I mean, if you just look at some of these outrageous vacation rentals...since they exists, you can imagine SOMEONE's gotta rent them.

I mean, how many other places do ppl leave hundreds of unsecured products worth on average $500+ each just lying arround to go to lunch.


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

Donutz said:


> What I find interesting about this thread are the high numbers of professional/technical people on this forum. Kind of blows apart the stereotype of snowboarders as a bunch of slacker/stoners. Of course, the slacker/stoners may just be too busy getting stoned...
> 
> And to the stoner/slackers: No offence guys. You're kind of our PR dept.


I may be a sales engineer to the outside world but I am a slacker/stoner/surfer/snowboarder/hippy type at heart and home. I only work to do the things I love in my spare time.


----------



## Biggs (Nov 16, 2008)

ElChupocabra said:


> Wow. A flood of responses. this is great. I am afraid to ask but would also be nice to know salaries as well since this is an expensive hobby. You don't have disclose your own , maybe a ballpark for your field or something.
> Also, what do you think the ideal job would be for pursuing the snowboard lifestyle? (besides being a pro or a backcountry guide)
> 
> I've heard rumors of Dentists working only a few days a week and still pulling six figures.
> ...



I have some dentist friends who wouldn't pull in 6 figures if they didn't work 5 days a week. If you want the money, you have to work hard and put the time in. Even those professions (I cant personally think of any...) where you only have to do this or that a few days a week yet make a good amount of money, spent a long time working their butts off to get to that position.

Your question is vague -- you either want the money (with little work as per your 'working only a few days a week and still pulling six figures' statement), or you want the snowboard lifestyle (and I'm not sure what that is, so you'll have to elaborate). If you want the money with no work, start playing the lottery and wishing on a star. If you want the money WITH the work, you'll have to provide some career interests and people can probably come up with some potential career paths. If you just want to snowboard all the time, you can do that with any evening-shift job and living within your means.

I don't mean to sound condescending, I just don't like when young folks try to find the 'easy' path to riches (they don't exist) or they go looking for an easy way to die inside (by that I mean you do something you hate because it pays X or gives you Y days off or whatever). Doing something you absolutely hate, will carry over into the things you love to do. 

Find a career you like/love, and the rest will work itself out. If you live within your means, you'll be able to snowboard every weekend/evening/whatever.

And to contribute myself, I work in the finance field for a large company. I'm a new transplant to the South East so I wont get much riding in this year. When I was visiting family over Christmas, I was able to ride in New England, but it'll be a sparse year for riding for me


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Biggs said:


> I have some dentist friends who wouldn't pull in 6 figures if they didn't work 5 days a week. If you want the money, you have to work hard and put the time in. Even those professions (I cant personally think of any...) where you only have to do this or that a few days a week yet make a good amount of money, spent a long time working their butts off to get to that position.
> 
> Your question is vague -- you either want the money (with little work as per your 'working only a few days a week and still pulling six figures' statement), or you want the snowboard lifestyle (and I'm not sure what that is, so you'll have to elaborate). If you want the money with no work, start playing the lottery and wishing on a star. If you want the money WITH the work, you'll have to provide some career interests and people can probably come up with some potential career paths. If you just want to snowboard all the time, you can do that with any evening-shift job and living within your means.
> 
> ...


I would agree with a lot of themes here. Maybe for now, snowboarding might seem like an awesome and fun "lifestyle", but unless you are really talented such that you can look forward to kicking Shaun White's ass and/or aim for some sort of profesional track as an athletic trainer or ski patroller, I wouldn't base a career decision around "supporting" it. Even if it's the funnest thing to you now, it's not going to be that big of a deal later on. In reality, it's just another recreational activity and isn't meant to be taken too seriously by the overwhelming majority of people. You're much better off doing something you want to do or just something that makes money for general uses like future family, etc...and then use your spare bucks on snowboarding as a passtime vs. like fancy cars / clothes / whatever else.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

rasmasyean said:


> In reality, it's just another recreational activity and isn't meant to be taken too seriously by the overwhelming majority of people. You're much better off doing something you want to do or just something that makes money for general uses like future family, etc...and then use your spare bucks on snowboarding as a passtime vs. like fancy cars / clothes / whatever else.


Philistine.


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

Nutritional development technician ,usually get between 15-25 days per year.Totaled 28 last year, and have 8 so far this year.
If the sched. isn't really tight all I have to do is ask to take the day off.
If the sched. is tight I'm at work minimum of 40 hours per week.


----------



## flowrider (Mar 12, 2010)

I am an accountant, work m-f business hours. I am weekend warrior and live 3 hours from tahoe. So far I have only gone 4 times. I earn 21 vacation days a year and usually would schedule days off to ride on weekdays.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

As a jury consultant, 6-12

Now, Director of Marketing for Snowboard Addiction, 100+


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm 26 and I'm a Packaging Engineer. Most don't know what that is, but basically anything you buy comes in some type of packaging. As a pure coincidence, watch the history channel tomorrow at 9pm eastern and you'll learn more about packaging. There are only a few universities that actually offer Packaging degrees, with Michigan State being the largest (go green!). 

Anyway I currently live in Michigan and work in the automotive industry. I've only gone out twice so far this season, but may go out next week. 

Good news for me is that I've accepted a new job in Denver with nearly a 30% raise...so instead of a 1-hour drive to a 200' vertical hill, I'll have a 1.5 hour drive to 3,000'+ vertical in Summit County. I'll probably have to be a weekend warrior besides a few vacation days here and there to get an extra day in (like a Monday). 

I used to average probably about 10 days a year at most...hopefully now I'll get more than that living in Denver. I'm also very interested to get into "earning my turns" but I have no experience and would have to take avy classes, find locals to teach me, etc.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

turbospartan said:


> I'll have a 1.5 hour drive to 3,000'+ vertical in Summit County.


Good luck with that! Back in the 1980s it was 1.5 hours. I've heard that nowadays there such heavy traffic that the drive can take double that each way. Hopefully it's just exaggeration and hearsay. It would be worth it in order to live in Colorado though.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Donutz said:


> What I find interesting about this thread are the high numbers of professional/technical people on this forum. Kind of blows apart the stereotype of snowboarders as a bunch of slacker/stoners. Of course, the slacker/stoners may just be too busy getting stoned...
> 
> And to the *stoner/slackers*: No offence guys. You're kind of our PR dept.


That's some bill oreilly terminology right there! fuck that guy


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

Assistant Project Manager with a degree in Civil Engineering.

I get out at least 25 times a year, Id do more for sure if I could get time off.

9 days so far this year with 4 more coming up this weekend.

Seasons here on the east coast go from mid November till mid April, I always try to make a few trips out west also.

I definitely want to move to Colorado or California at some point though.


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

Electromechanical technician, logged 17 days last season. So far this season been out 8 times.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

brain surgeon
riding days: unlimited


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

1st season...2007-08-6 days
3rd season...2008-09-2 days boo!
4th season...2009-10-9 days including first trip out west
5th season...2010-11 so far I have ridden 8 days..at least 6 hours of riding each...have a 3 day trip planned for Snow shoe west vriginia (2nd one of season, plus 2 week trip out west...I could end up with 21, 16 of those on a mountain with at least 1500 vertical drop...for someone living in the midwest this is pure awesomeness. This is not meant to be description of my riding abilities..:laugh:

I work in finance... I handle operations matters


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought a season pass and Im trying to squeeze every day I can go in.. I have lost count how many times this year I have been..? Maybe 2 weeks plus of riding. About half the time was just one run though. I work at subway.. I definetly would not recomend working there.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

ha! I've been procratinating on starting this EXACT same thread. I was just thinking about posting it now and BAM there it was! Anyways...

I (before getting injured) waitress / bartend at a ski resort and hold a second job working in a deli on top of that then cocktail @ a concert venue in summer. Last March I remember working 18 days solid + doubles and STILL managed to ride 12 of those 18... Just kept my gear in my car permanetly and got my turns in between, prior or after my shifts. I didn't give myself to time to "pretty up" prior to my shift starting but it was worth it. Averaged 5 days a week whole season.. but my hill is a 20 minute drive... and working at it allowed me direct access on a daily basis. So its not impossible to work a lot and still ride a lot 

If you're young and live near a mountain a part-time job on a mountain is the way to go if you're too broke to ride. It instantly lands you a season pass with perks ours being 8 lift tickets(rental included) to give away OR a season non-transferable pass to 1 person.. as well as free riding Mon-Fri at other resorts interested in the buddy system w/ a headletter from the office.. meaning our mountain employees ride free at their mountain if they can ride free at ours.. and that goes for most all the big resorts in New England. 

People will say working on a mountain is a horrible idea that they dont get in ride time.. just make sure its a mountain open days and nights and that wont be the case.

I'm also having the inner conflict issue as to whether or not continue on this work hard play hard path.. or to look into a career choice that offers some sort of flexibility... so far being your own boss is the best way to go to get the time off you want.. but not always as easy 

I've been looking into the medical field.. there are certain associate degrees out there that land you into a field making 40-55k or with further education/training 60K+ where you dont have to SLAVE away. 

Respiratory therapy and RN are both fields where it is possible to work 3-4days a week (pulling a few double shifts) then having the rest of the week off.. plus it has good health bennies vacation/etc. 

the only tough part is makeing the desicion to focus on school and miss out on riding/fun time for 2 years+.. thats what I'm having trouble with.

Damn.. did I write all that? Good luck


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Age: 21
Occupation: Full time student @ UC Irvine
Days Ridding this season so far: 17

This quarter i got a Mon Wed Fri schedule so i plan on ridding a TON this winter, and maybe getting 50+ days in


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Counselor, inpt/outpt, involuntary committment evaluations/court evals, working pt-time 7 nights on/7 off schedule. In theory could ride everyday though have family responsibilities, usually ride 1-2x/wk; can and certianly go on big dump days


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Karasene.... don't scare yourself outta school before you start. You could still work full time and ride while doing school. I had at least a full-time job plus a wife and 3 kids throughout my school days. Better to do it now while your young and fresh then to regret not doing it 10 years from now when your haggered and run down by the hard work and hard play. Work less with education, make more, ride more..... I could ride daily if I lived 20 minutes from my hill, next year I will....in Vail. Can't wait.

Good thread btw....


----------



## bmoney (Dec 10, 2009)

Im the Athletic Director of the local High School

i get to ride 2-3 nights a week....with about 6-7 day trips to VT and NH

days so far this season: 12


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> Good luck with that! Back in the 1980s it was 1.5 hours. I've heard that nowadays there such heavy traffic that the drive can take double that each way. Hopefully it's just exaggeration and hearsay. It would be worth it in order to live in Colorado though.



Yea I've heard that as well... but I have a few buddies already out there, and they don't seem to have many problems. Sometimes the tunnel is "regulated" for carbon monoxide, so they make you wait until it clears before letting the next group of cars go through. 

In any case... even if the drive is over 2 hours, the actual riding will not only be of higher quantity, but much better quality. Right now I wait in line for about 5 minutes, ride a 5 minute chair, strap up my bindings at the top for a few minutes, and then the run takes me about 1 minute to get down... if I take it easy. 

Out west it'll be a 20 minute ride up and a 20+ minute ride down.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> brain surgeon
> riding days: unlimited


Are you really? Much props if so.

I'm in Marketing - PPC Advertising

40 Hours a week and so long as the office is open, I can work those 40 however I want. If I didn't have a newborn, I'd be able to shred endlessly (budget allowing :laugh

I used to be a waiter and full time student, but still managed at least 2 days a week.

Shred days so far: 4 
Like I said above though, has nothing to do with my profession.

@Donutz: FWIW, I have a Bachelors in Information Systems Management. That's what we call Business Technical


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm a Service Director also known as a Purser or a Head Flight Attendant. 

Last year I got about 15 days in. I could have gotten way more in however finances and a desire for sunshine and beaches sent me to Barbados for one trip and Dominican Republic for another. 

This winter I'm hopping to get about 20 to 30 days in however I will be learning to kiteboard so that may take away from some mountain days.

Season usually starts Mid December here however this year the snow has been crappy and we've only gone out twice so far. My job also keeps me VERY busy from mid December to Mid January because of all of the Holiday travelling. To compensate I now have a week off!

Tomorrow we're heading to Denver for 4 days of ridding. I'm so stoked!!!!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

turbospartan said:


> Yea I've heard that as well... but I have a few buddies already out there, and they don't seem to have many problems. Sometimes the tunnel is "regulated" for carbon monoxide, so they make you wait until it clears before letting the next group of cars go through.
> 
> In any case... even if the drive is over 2 hours, the actual riding will not only be of higher quantity, but much better quality. Right now I wait in line for about 5 minutes, ride a 5 minute chair, strap up my bindings at the top for a few minutes, and then the run takes me about 1 minute to get down... if I take it easy.
> 
> Out west it'll be a 20 minute ride up and a 20+ minute ride down.


It will definitely be worth it. I heart CO (Colorado, not carbon monoxide).


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> I drive the big rigs, the REALLY big ones.
> 
> Started in the Air Force at age 17 as a fuels specialist driving the R-9 and R-11 units:
> 
> Phoenix Heavy Haul in Phoenix, Az.


What's that? UFO? 

Do those gastrucks really explode if you shoot it or crash into it like in the movies?  Were you ever worried about something like that while driving?


----------



## bestard (Feb 10, 2010)

Software developer, I ski and snowboard for about 12 days in avg per year during last 3 years.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> I drive the big rigs, the REALLY big ones.
> 
> Started in the Air Force at age 17 as a fuels specialist driving the R-9 and R-11 units:
> 
> ...


driving those things must make driving a normal car a breeze


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

I am apprentice of gravity and friction. AKA ski bum. I have a degree in civil engineering but i couldnt land a job within a year after graduating so i packed my car and headed to utah. Best decision I ever made. I deliver flowers and referee basketball to make ends meet(nights and weekends). Friday was day 39 so far this year. If I dont get over 100 this year i am either injured, in jail, or dead. 

I averaged 25-30 days per year when i was a full time student and full time park district employee in chicago. Basically, I feel that if you want to ride bad enough, and you live where it snows,you can get out enough.

Its an awesome lifestyle. But at the same time I realize I cant do it long term. maybe another winter?? Living anywhere where there arent any mountains is definately not going to happen though.

O ya, I definately fit the slacker/stoner stereotype, lol.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Karasene said:


> the only tough part is makeing the desicion to focus on school and miss out on riding/fun time for 2 years+.. thats what I'm having trouble with.


I know that looks like a long time from this side, but hell, you're in your twenties. You've got MINIMUM 30+ years of boarding ahead of you. The two years go by really fast, and when you're done it doesn't look like a big deal. One thing I *do* guarantee is that the longer you wait to do it, the more it'll hurt. And if you don't do it, it'll be a regret. Those suck.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

I am 23 and manage a snowboard shop... So while all of you are riding, i am stuck working and fixing the problems that come in! hahaha 

But i get around 25-30 days in if i am really going for it. That's not including nights of urban riding.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm a high school English teacher. I spend my days trying to brainwash my teenagers into believing that reading is good for you and writing well is a valuable skill. They generally don't buy it. 

Days on the mountain: 4.

So yeah, don't become a teacher if you want a lot of free time. I am far too busy on the weekdays with grading, planning, and participating in other hobbies to make the three-hour round trip to the mountain. I make it up to ride once a week, twice a week if the snow is good, but even that is a struggle.


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

Shelf Stacker and Meat/Seafood Clerk at local Save on Foods. I make a crappy 9.75 and its union so it sucks more but I'm only 16 and have 3 and 1/2 years of high school left then college. Haven't ridden this season but Once i get a board I'll be riding a few nights and days when not working If I don't get a raise or anything soon though I amy look at getting a new job where my bro works as I know the people there well and they are begging me to work there but since my current managers like me i don't want to move yet.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Donutz said:


> I know that looks like a long time from this side, but hell, you're in your twenties. You've got MINIMUM 30+ years of boarding ahead of you. The two years go by really fast, and when you're done it doesn't look like a big deal. One thing I *do* guarantee is that the longer you wait to do it, the more it'll hurt. And if you don't do it, it'll be a regret. Those suck.


I think it's worth it if you want it and it's only 2 years, tho. Other than getting more money so you can afford the best impact clothing for various occasions and such without blinking, you will get peace of mind regarding potential medical bills too and maybe it will help you "push the edge" a little. Or you can even get insurance from the job. Also, when you do get "educated", it actually changes you and you see the world in a different way. It sort of "arms you with more mental tools" to tackle what life throws at you. Like when you go to college you would realize that you really don't know crap after high school...especially regarding the field you focus in. Though I'm guessing a "trade school" that only teaches you the specific skill you would use will not have the same effect other than you would get paid more, though. So it depends on what the person wants, but 2 years is pretty short. I don't think most ppl's bodies deteriorate a whole lot in that time.


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

I am a retired flooring installer. Worked my fingers to the bone and saved for twenty plus years, then retired at 40 and moved to Breckenridge. In my eighth season of riding almost every day (120-140). Days this year 43. Current position: Safety Meeting Manager.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Breckenridge said:


> I am a retired flooring installer. Worked my fingers to the bone and saved for twenty plus years, then retired at 40 and moved to Breckenridge. In my eighth season of riding almost every day (120-140). Days this year 43. Current position: Safety Meeting Manager.


retired at 40? good for you man. living the dream. :thumbsup:


----------



## svwannabe (Dec 24, 2009)

Ford diesel mechanic, usually out every weekend boarding. Prob got 10 days so far, wish it was more.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm so jealous of you guys! (in a good way)  
Everyone gets so many riding days. That is just awesome!
I work in golf retail down in Miami so on an super year and after spending lots of dough on a winter travel package, I get 5 days a year on the hill


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

lilfoot1598 said:


> I'm a high school English teacher. I spend my days trying to brainwash my teenagers into believing that reading is good for you and writing well is a valuable skill. They generally don't buy it.
> 
> Days on the mountain: 4.
> 
> So yeah, don't become a teacher if you want a lot of free time. I am far too busy on the weekdays with grading, planning, and participating in other hobbies to make the three-hour round trip to the mountain. I make it up to ride once a week, twice a week if the snow is good, but even that is a struggle.


Give them all B+'s. Go ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## absolutpeak (Jan 13, 2010)

i work for an ngo operating in the field of human rights.apparently, dont make much money, i dont have much time either. i get 15 days au maximum.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm a 28 yr old firefighter. The shift work is great, I work
2 days
2 nights
2 off
2 days
2 nights
6 off. 
Day shifts are 10 hrs, nights are 14 hrs, and it averages out to 42 hrs a week of hanging out with your buddies. The best part about my rotation is sometimes the days off fall on weekends, you can booze with your buddies off the job and other times they fall on weekdays and you can ride when nobody's on the hill. Only problem is a large majority of resort towns are too small to employ professional firefighters so you can't often work close to the hill. I live about 3-4 hours from Jasper, I've been out 9 times this year and going for a day trip with the boys from work on Wednesday


----------



## garydog (Jan 12, 2011)

I am a greenskeeper and a Racquetball teaching pro. I have 19 days with a kite and 4 on the hill. 38 years old and was a semipro rider in 89-91. Having a 2 year old has really cut my hill time. The kite is so much faster and convenient. I make only enough to keep my family happy and gear in the garage. Live in the mountain mid west


----------



## *Aftica* (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm 26 and I shovel manure for a living, not very lucrative so I haven't hit a ski hill yet this winter. besides the ramp i found today- I've only strapped this board on once this year.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

i'm an assistant golf pro at a country club in rhode island. i work april-october and then move up to NH/VT for the winter. i hit the resorts about 60 days a year and try and find at least 20 days to ride backcountry.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm 34 and a software developer. I have little kids, so that limits my time to an average of about twice a week. I mostly ride nights at my home mountain (4-10pm) and visit Vermont or New Hampshire on the weekends. I'm hoping to get my wife and kids all riding, but my wife is recovering from foot surgery and the kids need to get a little older, except for my oldest who rides with me. I have 14 days so far this season, and I'm aiming for at least 30.


----------



## Hidde (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm just 15 so I don't have a real job. I do a paper round though. :laugh: Maybe I'll try if I can work in the supermarket soon. And if things go allright, I might aswel earn some money with my music within a few months. But apart from that I live from my pocketmoney and stuff.:laugh:

I get to ride only a week a year(started snowboarding last december, I'm a noob hehehe, but totally hooked) as I live in Holland(most flat country ever, yay). Tho in february I'm also going to Austria with school so I get to ride two times this season.:thumbsup: Cannot f*cking wait already!


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

I am a housewife, I ride about 20-30 times per year. Depends if I have a sitter for the latest spawn, the other kids already snowboard.


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm a cycling coach. My winters tend to have a little lighter workload, so I can get 3-4 days a week in. As long as I have internet access and cell phone reception, I can do 80% of my job.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

AngryHugo said:


> I'm a cycling coach. My winters tend to have a little lighter workload, so I can get 3-4 days a week in. As long as I have internet access and cell phone reception, I can do 80% of my job.


 Sound s sweet. Why not coach on the west coast? Better Boarding ad the altitude training is unparalleled.


danielle said:


> I am a housewife, I ride about 20-30 times per year. Depends if I have a sitter for the latest spawn, the other kids already snowboard.


 Wish I could be a house wife. Is a ski school much more expensive than a sitter? Why not get a very part time job and use the money to hire help on the days you're off so you can board?



Dano said:


> I'm a 28 yr old firefighter. The shift work is great...


 Sounds great. If only I could become a firefighter in whistler...


----------



## Msixty (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm a wild land fire fighter for the forest service. Work four months in the summer, make 20 grand or so, then survive all winter on unemployment while I blow my cash on stupid stuff. Not an intelligent or foresighted approach to be sure. But at least I enjoy life! (I'm 21 and have yet to board, I'm going out for lessons on Mt. Hood in the next week or so) IMO having a good job that develops skills you can put on a resume' during the summer that pays good short-term is really not a bad way to go when you're young, you just gotta get creative with the living arrangements in the winter lol.


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm 28 and I am a Graphic Designer and I usually get 75 days a season.


----------



## Biggs (Nov 16, 2008)

Msixty said:


> Work four months in the summer, make 20 grand or so, then survive all winter on unemployment while I blow my cash on stupid stuff.


The American tax-payer thanks you. Our system being worked at it's finest.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Biggs said:


> The American tax-payer thanks you. Our system being worked at it's finest.


Canadian system has similar issues. Need to come up with a better design to handle seasonal employment. I see no moral requirement to support a person in the off-season if they choose to engage in a seasonal occupation.


----------



## Msixty (Aug 4, 2009)

Biggs said:


> The American tax-payer thanks you. Our system being worked at it's finest.


Hey, I pay taxes to. Not to mention unemployment comes out of a separate fund from other taxpayer-funded things. (and I do have a reason for not getting a job this winter, my parents need me at home to care for my severely brain damaged younger brother, I can't hold a job and still help them)


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm an underwriter for a real estate corporation in NYC. This is my first season snowbaording. I'll most likely be hitting the slopes every other weekend (fingers crossed).


----------



## Hypoxic (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm a Registered Nurse. I only work 3 days a week, each 12 hours long. So I get to go somewhat often. Whats good is that I don't have to go on weekends because I don't have a M-F job. I've gone about 6 times this season at my local mountain. About to go to Mammoth Mountain this weekend. WOO HOO!!!!! Can't wait


----------



## Biggs (Nov 16, 2008)

Msixty said:


> Hey, I pay taxes to.


Which is great for the X amount of months that you work. Sadly, you aren't contributing the other Y months of the year that you 'survive on unemployment while you blow your cash on stupid things'. And you don't pay as much as the guy working 12 months a year who gets to fund your 'paid time off'. Again, the American Taxpayer thanks you.



> Not to mention unemployment comes out of a separate fund from other taxpayer-funded things.


And whose money do you suppose that other fund is being filled by?


----------



## Msixty (Aug 4, 2009)

Biggs said:


> And you don't pay as much as the guy working 12 months a year who gets to fund your 'paid time off'.


actually, I do. In fact, I pay MORE into taxes then some people that work year round. you see, taxes are not based on the number of months you work as you seem to think, it's based on income. I make 20K in 4 months, that means a higher tax bracket then the guy that makes 20-30k for the whole year. (just under average for the country) so I end up paying more in taxes. By the way, thanks for your $0.001 that you probably contributed to my less than 1/3 minimum wage unemployment that helps me get by. (My little brother thanks you too as he now has a full time care provider that doesn't put strain on my families insurance) and as snarky as that may sound, I'm honest about the thank you, it really does help.




Biggs said:


> And whose money do you suppose that other fund is being filled by?


Mine, I pay more into taxes than I get back with a full winter of unemployment AND tax returns. So I'm still funding the DOT and all the other GOV. agencies that you do. I'm not stealing ANYONE'S money. The point of explaining that it is a separate fund is to let you know that the money isn't going to me instaid of a road project, or prison. It was going to be spent on this no matter what. I just happen to have a government document that says I get to receive part of it while I'm waiting for more work.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry msixty but I pay more in taxes than You gross all year. You can keep making excuses all your life to not work as much as possible or you can get a real year round job and Not milk the government tit in your "offseason" or even one more option-dont collect unemployment. I guess the bonus is That your not bitching about how the man is keeping you down.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Msixty said:


> actually, I do. In fact, I pay MORE into taxes then some people that work year round. you see...


Ha! Don't even start me on taxes. At $20k gross how much could the tax possibly be?


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

Guys who cares what taxes you pay and who gets it. Everybody has to pay it (except illegal immigrants) and even if no one in this country used unemployment for cash we'd still have to pay them. but hey Im a stoner/hippie/snowboarder/skater/slacker in college what do I know?


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

I am a snowboard buyer (wakeboard and skateboard too). I live a quick 15 hour drive or cheap 3 hour flight (plus a drive) to the nearest mountain. The perk is that about 90% of my days on the hill are "working." I get about 5-7 short 2-4 day trips in a year.

Edit: I have 6 days in for this season so far.


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm on the FUNemployment. Been snowboarding about once a week. I don't totally agree with the system as is but fuck it. i'm not going to deny the money they pay me every week NOT to work. 

If you want change the system. That's your right. Bitching and moaning to online users isn't going to do anything to our current policies.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I really dont care so much about people taking unemploymwnt, its regulated a bit better than other gov programs. Unemploymemt isn't even the big issue, planning it yearly is moreso but at least he works. I have a serious problem with welfare/Medicaid /Medicare.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

thtrussiankid01 said:


> Guys who cares what taxes you pay and who gets it. Everybody has to pay it (except illegal immigrants)


Not really.


----------



## Biggs (Nov 16, 2008)

Msixty said:


> actually, I do. In fact, I pay MORE into taxes then some people that work year round. you see, taxes are not based on the number of months you work as you seem to think, it's based on income. I make 20K in 4 months, that means a higher tax bracket then the guy that makes 20-30k for the whole year. (just under average for the country) so I end up paying more in taxes. By the way, thanks for your $0.001 that you probably contributed to my less than 1/3 minimum wage unemployment that helps me get by. (My little brother thanks you too as he now has a full time care provider that doesn't put strain on my families insurance) and as snarky as that may sound, I'm honest about the thank you, it really does help.


So first it's 'blowing your cash on stupid things' now it's a sob story with '1/3 minimum wage unemployment that helps you get by'?  

I'm well aware of the fact that taxes paid are based on income instead of time worked, you're still sitting in the 'bottom of the food-chain' tax bracket. Which means you pay the least in terms of people contributing to your 'paid time off'.

I don't mean to sound like a dick in light of your family's situation, but I also wasn't the one who talked about unemployment and used 'blowing your cash on stupid things' in the same sentence. One would hope that most people on unemployment would not have cash to 'blow on stupid things'. It's attitudes and actions like that that give the unemployment system a bad name.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

loren646 said:


> If you want change the system. That's your right. Bitching and moaning to online users isn't going to do anything to our current policies.


talking about snowboarding to online users isnt going to do anything either but it makes us feel better.... thats what online forums are for.


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

Argo said:


> talking about snowboarding to online users isnt going to do anything either but it makes us feel better.... thats what online forums are for.


lol. i'll give you that.


----------



## Msixty (Aug 4, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> Ha! Don't even start me on taxes. At $20k gross how much could the tax possibly be?





Argo; said:


> Sorry msixty but I pay more in taxes than You gross all year.


I never said I payed more in taxes than any of you, I said I pay more in taxes then someone who makes the same or slightly more than me a year. Yes how much I pay in taxes is insignificant to how much you do, but I bet you make a whole lot more then I do as well, and I bet you've been working a whole lot longer to! My job may be seasonal, but that doesn't mean I'm a freeloader the rest of the year. I could go get a job and make at minimum three times the amount I do on unemployment (they take taxes out of that too btw, just random info I found kinda funny/fitting) just flipping burgers. But then I would be at work 8+ hours a day and my family would suffer (I may not 'work' in the winter, but I am responsible for the care of my brother, and I can't be gone all day every day) I'm not a welfare leach running food stamps, unemployment, and begging for change on the street. I'm someone who Is limited on job options and is needed in his home. (I work my job for the housing during the summer, medical, and the quick cash that helps me enjoy life over the winter while I'm in a small building most of the week with a severely crippled sibling in my charge.) I know it looks like I'm hiding behind my brother (I guess in an unintentional way I am) but that's just a necessary fact of why I'm on unemployment instead of working as a welder (the job i originally went to school for)

as for 'blowing my cash on stupid things' yes, I do. We all do. I'm not going to deny that I'm usually close to broke. I have an income that covers food and small expenses. The money I have left over from summer would never cover that all year so it gets spent on enjoying my early 20's. What I'm doing may be short sighted, or immature, I will admit that, but I don't think it's morally wrong, and given how the government knows EXACTLY what I'm doing and gave me the damn papers to expedite it, I know it isn't legally wrong either.



.... I'm sorry if I upset any of you and I do realize I have made a bit of an ass of myself here, but the 'taxpayers thank you' comment is a pet peeve of mine. I am NOT a freeloader, just a little young and still enjoying that.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Msixty said:


> I never said I payed more in taxes than any of you…
> 
> 
> .... I'm sorry if I upset any of you and I do realize I have made a bit of an ass of myself here, but the 'taxpayers thank you' comment is a pet peeve of mine. I am NOT a freeloader, just a little young and still enjoying that.


Nahhh, don't worry about it. Enjoy it while you can. I was there once. Maybe we're all subconsciously just a little bit jealous?


----------



## Msixty (Aug 4, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> Nahhh, don't worry about it. Enjoy it while you can. I was there once. Maybe we're all subconsciously just a little bit jealous?


I wouldn't be lol, 'blowing cash on stupid stuff' doesn't mean a new GMC, it means MAYBE a new board setup xD I think that might have been a miss-communication.

(but thank you, I really do hope there are plenty of people on the slopes like you guys, I sometimes need my 'generation associated' screw ups pointed out to me in a blunt manner)


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

ElChupocabra said:


> Wish I could be a house wife. Is a ski school much more expensive than a sitter? Why not get a very part time job and use the money to hire help on the days you're off so you can board?


The newbie is only 9 months old so no ski school yet. I would love to get a part time job but my husband is in the Army and has a crazy schedule that changes all the time.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Msixty said:


> I never said I payed more in taxes than any of you, I said I pay more in taxes then someone who makes the same or slightly more than me a year. Yes how much I pay in taxes is insignificant to how much you do, but I bet you make a whole lot more then I do as well, and I bet you've been working a whole lot longer to! My job may be seasonal, but that doesn't mean I'm a freeloader the rest of the year. I could go get a job and make at minimum three times the amount I do on unemployment (they take taxes out of that too btw, just random info I found kinda funny/fitting) just flipping burgers. But then I would be at work 8+ hours a day and my family would suffer (I may not 'work' in the winter, but I am responsible for the care of my brother, and I can't be gone all day every day) I'm not a welfare leach running food stamps, unemployment, and begging for change on the street. I'm someone who Is limited on job options and is needed in his home. (I work my job for the housing during the summer, medical, and the quick cash that helps me enjoy life over the winter while I'm in a small building most of the week with a severely crippled sibling in my charge.) I know it looks like I'm hiding behind my brother (I guess in an unintentional way I am) but that's just a necessary fact of why I'm on unemployment instead of working as a welder (the job i originally went to school for)
> 
> as for 'blowing my cash on stupid things' yes, I do. We all do. I'm not going to deny that I'm usually close to broke. I have an income that covers food and small expenses. The money I have left over from summer would never cover that all year so it gets spent on enjoying my early 20's. What I'm doing may be short sighted, or immature, I will admit that, but I don't think it's morally wrong, and given how the government knows EXACTLY what I'm doing and gave me the damn papers to expedite it, I know it isn't legally wrong either.
> 
> ...


Not gonna read your wall o' text, but enjoy my taxes.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Msixty said:


> actually, I do. In fact, I pay MORE into taxes then some people that work year round. you see, taxes are not based on the number of months you work as you seem to think, it's based on income. I make 20K in 4 months, that means a higher tax bracket then the guy that makes 20-30k for the whole year. (just under average for the country) so I end up paying more in taxes. By the way, thanks for your $0.001 that you probably contributed to my less than 1/3 minimum wage unemployment that helps me get by. (My little brother thanks you too as he now has a full time care provider that doesn't put strain on my families insurance) and as snarky as that may sound, I'm honest about the thank you, it really does help.


That is not correct. You are taxed based on your adjusted gross income for the year. You get more withheld from your paycheck by being a seasonal worker, but you also get a bigger refund. There is no other difference in taxing making 20k in 4 months than making it in 12.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

cifex said:


> That is not correct. You are taxed based on your adjusted gross income for the year. You get more withheld from your paycheck by being a seasonal worker, but you also get a bigger refund. There is no other difference in taxing making 20k in 4 months than making it in 12.


Yes. And I'd add that, if you _know_ that you'll be working for only four months, you may be able to partially compensate for the temporarily higher rate by adjusting your W-4.


----------



## Deus (Dec 25, 2010)

Since I have no idea about US tax system;

I'm an aerospace engineer, working 45 hours a week for 48 weeks. The nearest mountains to me are like 350 km (~220 miles?) away, I generally drive on saturday mornings and sunday nights. I had 4 days this season and I expect to have like 20-25 at most.

Shit. After reading everyonei I'm miserable.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I've been working since highschool, paying into EI every paycheck, and have yet to use the system (and from the looks of things, nor will I). The way I see it is I get absolutely no say in who _my_ money goes to, I just know i won't get to use it. So given the choice between the THOUSANDS of lazy obese pieces of shit who "can't" work because of their 200 lb's of "disability", and a younger guy/girl who does seasonal work (treeplanting or whatever) and saves to live their dream for a year, I'm going to choose the snowboarder every time.


----------



## dawalsh (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm a sushi chef. Just started this January, been 10 times or so.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Dano said:


> I've been working since highschool, paying into EI every paycheck, and have yet to use the system (and from the looks of things, nor will I). The way I see it is I get absolutely no say in who _my_ money goes to, I just know i won't get to use it. So given the choice between the THOUSANDS of lazy obese pieces of shit who "can't" work because of their 200 lb's of "disability", and a younger guy/girl who does seasonal work (treeplanting or whatever) and saves to live their dream for a year, I'm going to choose the snowboarder every time.


It's really only recently that unemployment compensation has gone to rediculous lengths. Most of the time it's just really short so that it gives ppl a "chance". Although some ppl do abuse it like anything. But for those that get this chance, it gives them an opportunity to hold out on a good fitting job so that they don't "waste their skills" on something menial out of despiration and this is supposed to overall balance the workforce properly. At the same time, you don't want an unskilled "younger guy/girl" to get a "right time, right place" job that should have gone to a despirate skilled person who now works at McDonalds because they had to pay the bills.

If it's any consolation, most ppl who "work since high school" don't make as much as those who enter the workforce way afterward like Doctors, or whatever. So think about how much of their money they "won't get to use". And super high income ppl and business owners and stuff get to pay lots more. And personally, from what I see, higher income earners get way lower proportionate amount of "service" from the government in light of what they pay out.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm a political papers archivist at URI. I usually have to drive 2-3+ hours to ride but have a lot choices. I've got 28 days in so far and usually end up around 40-45 here plus vacation weeks out west. I work off of grants that I write- not a very stable job but good flexibility. Definitely looking to move closer to the Mts- anywhere. Trying to convince my gf to sell the house and move away from her mother ain't easy.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

40y/o. Linux/Windows server admin. 6 days/season, minimum. Have done up to 17 days. Living in Florida has it's limitations, though. I take my son every spring break. We're hitting Aspen in a month. I've got some friends out there. Might try to hit Vail again, while we're there.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

20 years old, right now im finishing up my last semester of college and training to be a tube/plate welder for the boilermakers union. So really only have weekends/mornings to board. Next year i should be a full time boilermaker wich gives me lots of lay off time to go boarding. I could be layed off all winter if i choose to be. Right now i have 4 days in :/


----------



## lacklusterskill (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm a 22 year old business consultant. I fly pretty much every week and have been involved with a pretty big project so I've only been out about 5 times this year. Hopefully when the project gets finished I'll be able to take advantage of the company paid for flights and check out some places out west.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

High school student, umpiring baseball games in the spring and various local summer jobs. 15-20 days a year hopefully more in college(looking at schools in NH and VT)


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm a 30 year old fly fishing guide/fly tier/web guy/grad student/freelance writer. My first graduate degree was an MA in English-Creative Writing. My second is going to be in Library and Information Science. I am head guide, handle the web site, and tie most of the flies for a small fly shop in SW Montana (parksflyshop.com). In 2010 I made about $40K gross, much less net since my expenses are high (boat, truck, food for clients, fishing gear for clients, gas). I make 2/3 of my income from mid-June to late September, taking people fishing on the Yellowstone River and in Yellowstone Park. Some summer work weeks are in the 90 hour range. In the winter it's more a 9-5, with some extra contract work (doing a fly tying demo this weekend that will pay $100 or so, for example), though I can pick my days off to ride when it's good. I get up to Bridger Bowl (1.5 hrs away) 1-3 days a week. I just started riding last year, so nothing too crazy yet, but once I get good enough Yellowstone Park and the Absaroka and Gallatin Mountains beckon for splitboarding, and I could do the urban jib shit right outside my door.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am a contributor to your good times....in other words, I am a beverage alcohol salesman. I work for a wholesaler that represents a number of big brands in the spirits, wine and beer categories - Bacardi, Jack Daniel's, Grey Goose, Beringer, Woodbridge and Heineken, to name a few of more than 500 brands.

I try to get out as much as possible, which usually means 15-18 days a season including a trip West (leave for Jackson Hole on Friday). I live about 20 minutes north of Boston, so most of the best New England resorts are within 3 hours or so drive, and I take mostly day trips. Once the weather starts getting warm, though, I head to the Cape to play golf, leaving a lot of riding days on the table.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

36 y/o gastroenterologist. Snowboarding since I was a teenager on and off, but seriously for the past 11 years. The sad part of life is now that I have the money, I don't have nearly as much time as when I was youth.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

pencap75 said:


> 36 y/o gastroenterologist. Snowboarding since I was a teenager on and off, but seriously for the past 11 years. The sad part of life is now that I have the money, I don't have nearly as much time as when I was youth.


yea I feel your pain!

My goal was 20 times out this year, I'm only halfway there and not happy about it. Some rain, illness, kids weekends booking us, and extra projects at work killing my joy. 

I work in the computer industry, working manager in a rather large company with fingers all across the world. Typical 9-5 however I have taken a couple days off and left work early to get my times out this year as the weekends early winter are booked for us, and lets face it, riding on the weekends just sucks with lift lines and out of control riders, not to mention the extra $ it costs for these extra perks.

Still trying to find that job that requires I work 4 , 10 (translated to 12) hour days instead of 5 , 8 (actually 9) hour days.


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

I finished school in August, and since then have made up a job for myself every day.
Let's see... today's job was... well, we'll just say I had today off.

Otherwise I'm a photographer, making money when I can. I don't want to work for anyone but myself so I'm compiling ideas and honing skills.
I usually get in around 20 days.

I'm at 15 for this season. Hoping to double that before it's time to break out the bikes.


----------



## Gigglinpig (Mar 2, 2010)

I am 29, work for an investment firm, and this is my second season. I am trying to get about 25 days in this season (at 14 right now), which is hard to do with the crappy snow season we have had so far in New Mexico. Have 2 powder days in Wolf Creek to look forward to this weekend.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

pencap75 said:


> 36 y/o gastroenterologist. Snowboarding since I was a teenager on and off, but seriously for the past 11 years. The sad part of life is now that I have the money, I don't have nearly as much time as when I was youth.


That's always the problem. Money and no time or time and no money. I'm in the latter category, unfortunately.



Gigglinpig said:


> I am 29, work for an investment firm, and this is my second season. I am trying to get about 25 days in this season (at 14 right now), which is hard to do with the crappy snow season we have had so far in New Mexico. Have 2 powder days in Wolf Creek to look forward to this weekend.


I hear you. I live in albuquerque and have been suffering this poor snow season (made even more painful by last season's excellent snowfall.) 
BTW is your company hiring?


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

26 Years old and Manage a towing and recovery operation in Louisiana, which I'm also the lead operator of. So I get to do all the paperwork, answer the phones when I'm in the office, fix the trucks, and go upright tractor trailers etc. So when I do get to board... I thoroughly enjoy my time off. I get in about 10-15 days a year. Also with me working on call 24/7, I rarely get to drink, so the night before I fly back I get lit up, it's a nice bonus to the trip haha.


----------



## kls (Feb 10, 2010)

Turning 23 in a month. I work as a Graduate student advisor for a college/am going for my personal masters degree for free. I get a ton of vacation (a minimum of 28 days a year), but I am not allowed to request off in January (peak enrollment periods). First year out of college-first year as a weekend warrior. I have 8 days so far this year, am going out this and next weekend, plus 5 days in VT from March 9-13. I'm hoping to make it to twenty days total, but I doubt that the weather is going to allow that here in NoVA.


----------

